# MAGTECH Manufacture Dates



## d'Artagnan (Jan 13, 2007)

A quick look at my Magtech ammo and primer boxes convinced me that the lot numbers are, in fact, date of manufacture. The form of Magtech lot numbers is LL#### with L being a letter and # being a number. The first two letters equate to the year, the first two numbers are the month 01 thru 12, and the last two numbers are the numerical date 01 thru 31. BL0226 equates to 26 February 2008. Although I have boxes with lot numbers predating 2001, I don't yet have a continuous string like the following:
BD - 2001
BE - 2002
BF - 2003
BG - 2004
BH - 2005
BI - 2006
BJ - 2007
(BK - skipped for some reason)
BL - 2008


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

BK is a brandname for Burger King and for British Nights. This brand of shoes became known as blood killer. Shortly after that I have not seen any of them in a long time.

Chuck Norris doesn't churn butter. He roundhouse kicks the cows and the butter comes straight out.


----------



## d'Artagnan (Jan 13, 2007)

Ahh Haa! The Portuguese language doesn't have K, W, or Y. MagTech is made in Brazil where the official language is Portuguese. The reason there is no BK is because there is no K in Portuguese.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

that would do it.


----------

